# scrollbalken für nur 1 frame erlauben!



## gemilli (30. Januar 2006)

hallo!

habe scho wieder ein problem...

habe meine seite in mehrere frames eingeteilt....bei einem frame bräucht ich jetzt einen scrollbalken, der soll aber nur auf der seite erlaubt werden und nicht auf anderen. jez kommt er natürlich aba auch auf andren seiten....

gibt es einen befehl den ich direkt in der seite wo ich gerne scrollen erlauben würde, setzten kann
das wär super!!

danke danke dankeeeee
lg stephi


----------



## eiisa (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo Stephi,

soweit ich weiß, musst du dies in deinem Frameset definieren.
Bei dem gewünschten Frame gibts du einfach "scrolling=yes" bzw. "scrolling=no" an.

LG eiisa


----------



## Maik (30. Januar 2006)

@gemilli: ich möchte dich darum bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.

Siehe hierzu auch die Netiquette Nr.12 dieses Forums.

Vielen Dank


----------

